
“173 ideas” – WeTransfer CEO Offers $10,000 to every ex-SoundCloud employee - ytlty
https://medium.com/@djbradfield/173-ideas-302b7acaa43e
======
Zekio
I like the idea behind this, letting people who got laid off, have a chance at
making something new, even if only one of them make something great, it will
at least be interesting to see what happens down the road

